# Interested in watching HDTV outdoors?



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

To begin with,I looked through the various forums on here to start this thread,but didn't really see anywhere that I felt it would fit in,so I am posting it here.If a mod would like to move it to a general area where alot more people can view it,please feel free to do so.  
I went onto the website for the upcoming CES show in Vegas earlier tonight.I was looking through the list of companies and corporations that will be taking part at this event and noticed a company named Outdoor HDTV.I don't know if anyone on here has heard of it or not,I haven't seen any mention of it on here.More info is available at: http://outdoorhdtv.com/index.html
According to the information on their homepage,they are launching the world's first full 1080p daylight viewable LCD HDTV that can be viewed outdoors (think poolside,patios,hot tubs) at anytime for the retail market.The launch will take place at the CES in Las Vegas,Jan. 7-10,2008 at the Las Vegas Convention Center.After spending some time on their site and looking into what kind of product they will produce and sell in the near future,I thought I would post a thread about it on here.At this time,they are only talking about offering two versions of this TV.I could not find any listings in regards to prices for these TVs on their site.Perhaps after the CES in Vegas,they will release more info on their site.
Another note to the mods and anyone else going to CES.Perhaps someone could visit their booth at the CES show (time permitting,of course  ) and see just what this is all about.It does look like a very interesting product that will sell very well at some point in time,if not immediately upon its release to the public.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks nice. Something I might consider in the next couple of years, but not something I could do now . Might be worth a look see while I'm in Vegas, but I likely won't have enough time to check it out since I'm only there on Monday.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm going to have to check this out.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

It's been awhile since I have visited their website,so I thought I would check it out today.They have updated the Gallery section of the site with some new pics.No news in regards to a pricing structure as of now.The following link will take you to the Gallery section of the site.
http://outdoorhdtv.com/gallery.html


----------

